# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  cr&#243;nica de una muerte anunciada

## basurero

w00t! Ya he terminado el primer cap

----------


## Vespre

Qu

----------


## basurero

Muchas gracias Vespre! Eres muy

----------


## marcotulio

4. campanas tocando a rebate.  
En el libro dice:"campanas tocando a rebato." 
Puedes leer la definici

----------


## marcotulio

[quote=basurero]Muchas gracias Vespre! Eres muy

----------


## basurero

Marcotulio,

----------


## marcotulio

As

----------


## basurero

Este tema me interesa mucho. Al principio pensaba que la situaci

----------


## marcotulio

No es del todo cierto, pues tenemos una ventaja en el espa

----------


## Altareum

As

----------


## Vespre

El "castellano neutro" existir, existir

----------


## Cesar

Pero si no fuera por ese espa

----------

